# Jaime Foxx Tesla video



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just saw this - a little raw and rough - careful of your audio depeneding on where you're listening - it is Jaime Foxx style. And he came up with the most perfect Tag for a Tesla which I had not thought of - TUMS, it gets rid of gas !


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

That was pretty good. The abuse of AP had me cringing though.


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

"Mirror fixeth thine self that I might see." 

Epic.

Tried it in my Model 3 but it didn't work. Maybe with the next software update?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Malaromane said:


> "Mirror fixeth thine self that I might see."
> 
> Epic.
> 
> Tried it in my Model 3 but it didn't work. Maybe with the next software update?


Yours is still new - it will do that when it grows up.


----------

